# wow! brand new sony c910



## havieri23 (Jul 19, 2006)

NIB SONY CDX C910 FM/AM Compact Disc Player: eBay Motors (item 400152422388 end time Sep-15-10 17:37:14 PDT)


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

wow...I had to bid even though it will sell for 15x what the bid is now...he has a lot of nice new goodies...sweet find


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

I find it hard to believe that all of his gear is NEW IN BOX! I mean who buys electronics just to save?


----------



## freemind (Sep 11, 2008)

I really miss that deck.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

Ultimateherts said:


> I find it hard to believe that all of his gear is NEW IN BOX! I mean who buys electronics just to save?


well I think he lives in Arizona..which was where a few old school companies are/were...

I know several people who live in that area that all have this kind of stockpile of new gear...


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

JAX said:


> well I think he lives in Arizona..which was where a few old school companies are/were...
> 
> I know several people who live in that area that all have this kind of stockpile of new gear...


I know people who do that all over (like me), but yeah Arizona was home to a lot of car audio companies...Rockford Fosgate, Xtant, etc. The seller might have purchased estate lots, or storage lien sales, or maybe consignment sales? Just guessing based on the variety of stuff they sell.


----------



## havieri23 (Jul 19, 2006)

ended at $361...figure it would go for a little more..saw a 7949 hit about $1k a few weeks ago, but 2 different hu.


----------



## pwlabrat (Sep 22, 2009)

Never heard the Sony unit but did own a 7949 and it really was nothing special- the seller did very well on that deal!


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

havieri23 said:


> ended at $361...figure it would go for a little more..saw a 7949 hit about $1k a few weeks ago, but 2 different hu.





pwlabrat said:


> Never heard the Sony unit but did own a 7949 and it really was nothing special- the seller did very well on that deal!


I had a 7949, really liked it...I saw that one that went on eBay. I can tell you that I sold mine for a lot less!  If they made the 7949 today with iPod/iPhone connection, the ability to play burned CD/mp3, and a 24-bit D/A converter, I wonder what it would go for?

About $300-$400 is the "going" price for a 7949 or C910, from my observation. I think a lot of that price is nostalgia driven. I usually throw in a bid for good examples for around $100, figure I might catch the market sleeping.


----------



## m3gunner (Aug 6, 2008)

Ultimateherts said:


> I find it hard to believe that all of his gear is NEW IN BOX! I mean who buys electronics just to save?


You haven't been around here very long, have you? There are more hoarders on this board than in all of eBay combined. 

Me included.


----------



## MACS (Oct 3, 2007)

m3gunner said:


> ...edit......*There are more hoarders on this board than in all of eBay combined.*


Rumors. Unsubstantiated rumors .


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

Yeah, it's one of the things I hoard too. I posted on another forum a few years ago about hoarding car audio equipment, and the thread is still going. Pretty impressive or scary what people have, depending on how you look at it.

You want to see some more symptoms? Check out the classified section. Once I admitted I had a problem, I got better.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

I remember hoarding at one time...had coustic DR amps all over the place...then I went to PG .....now I can only keep what I can run at one time....but I am still an amp whore at heart....I know it...

strange


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

JAX said:


> I remember hoarding at one time...had coustic DR amps all over the place...then I went to PG .....now I can only keep what I can run at one time....but I am still an amp whore at heart....I know it...
> 
> strange


I'm fickle about that too, but for me it's trying to find and hold value. Although sometimes it is "ooooh, shiny!" I don't hoard other car audio gear now except amps. Maybe because they are solid state and durable as opposed to speakers or head units, that degrade with time. I don't know if I've ever been a "sub" guy, so I haven't hoarded them.


----------

